# JBuilder 2005 - Consolenausgabe erweitern



## bronks (20. Apr 2007)

Hi!

Der Platz in dem Fenster, wo der stdout hingeschrieben wird ist mir etwas zu kurz. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einzustellen, daß mehr als, nur die paar hundert Zeilen gehalten werden?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## DP (20. Apr 2007)

geht glaube ich nicht...


----------



## WieselAc (20. Apr 2007)

Also im Eclipse gehts (Window -> Preferences -> Run/Debug -> Console -> Limit console output) aber das nützt dir bestimmt nichts


----------



## DP (20. Apr 2007)

es ging imho um "Borland JBuilder 2005"


----------



## bronks (21. Apr 2007)

Es ist auf jeden Fall gut zu wissen, daß man es bei Eclipse einstellen kann. Ich habe gestern schon einen Teil des Systems auf Eclipse umgebastelt, denn es ist schon öfter die Diskussion aufgekommen, ob man sich nicht vom "JBuilder" trennen könnte, da alles handgecodet ist und das Projekt keine speziellen Features der IDE verwendet.


----------



## bronks (18. Nov 2008)

WieselAc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also im Eclipse gehts (Window -> Preferences -> Run/Debug -> Console -> Limit console output) aber das nützt dir bestimmt nichts


Gerade habe ich genau danach gesucht und hier gefunden


----------

